# Is there any TIVO that utilizes YouTube TV?



## arneycl (Dec 10, 2004)

I just ditched cable and I’m worried I’m going to have to say bye to TiVo. I seen where they have TiVo Edge for Streaming and OTA but does it actually have YouTube TV app? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No TiVo DVR can access YouTubeTV.

The TiVo Stream 4k, the $30 Android streaming dongle, can access any streaming service Android TV devices can, including YTTV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Why would you have to stop using one device when adding another? Is there a one device limit in your house?

But I do agree that Tivo is kind of redundant if you have Youtube TV unless you really need to record all those crappy local subchannels that show 50 year old re-runs and endless commercials. You can get that experience on Pluto and IMDB.

BTW, you can probably pick up a Tivo Stream 4k for $15 on clearance at Wal-mart.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Might want to check out the TS4K sub-forum here. There have been some serious complaints about handling YTTV and I don’t know if they have been resolved. In general YTTV seems to cause more problems on any streaming device than other streaming services do. Many complaints of YTTV having problems while other services don’t on a given device. For details look at the YoutubeTV subreddit for example. BTW I’m a (fairly) satisfied YTTV user (on a Fire Cube) so don’t think I’m just trying to trash YTTV.


----------



## arneycl (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Truly appreciated.


----------

